# Is IP 204.176.49.46 TiVo?



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

When I went to my gmail account today, there was a warning that my account had been accessed by 204.176.49.46 in California (I'm in Florida). Doing a search, I found references to TiVo, so that rang a bell.

OTOH, I can't figure out why TiVo would access my gmail account! 

Weird. Anyone else have this happen?


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

megory said:


> When I went to my gmail account today, there was a warning that my account had been accessed by 204.176.49.46 in California (I'm in Florida). Doing a search, I found references to TiVo, so that rang a bell.
> 
> OTOH, I can't figure out why TiVo would access my gmail account!
> 
> Weird. Anyone else have this happen?


Here's what Arin.net has to say about that IP address: http://ws.arin.net/whois/?queryinput=204.176.49.46


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

Thanks neighbor! I saw some references to MCI which could be the provider, I guess. Several TiVo references on google.

It just occured to me that I wanted to watch Picasa Photos through Tivo, and had to put in my gmail address and password. Duh. Another scarey thing about Picasa / Google!

Anyway, I can rest comfortably for now.

MG


(the other scarey thing is the facial identity that requires a gmail email to use. So then you post it and all your friends have photos and their emails and, sheesh, maybe even all their postings all in one google place)


----------



## m.s (Mar 8, 2007)

It is a TiVo server.

nslookup 204.176.49.46 ns.tivo.com
Server: ns.tivo.com
Address: 204.176.49.26#53

46.49.176.204.in-addr.arpa name = host46.tivo.com.


----------



## benjamin (May 30, 2010)

megory said:


> When I went to my gmail account today, there was a warning that my account had been accessed by 204.176.49.46 in California (I'm in Florida). Doing a search, I found references to TiVo, so that rang a bell.
> <snip>
> Anyone else have this happen?


Yes, I had exactly the same thing happen. Did you per chance log into your YouTube account using your Gmail address? I am assuming that's how my account was "accessed" but I have to say it was a shock to see the notice from Gmail... TiVo/YouTube should rethink how this works.


----------



## mikeg_ms (Oct 3, 2002)

Funny, I just hit EXACTLY this. Gmail gave me a warning, google the IP took me here. It's exactly what I did. Logged onto gootube from the TiVO this weekend.... 

I don't fault TiVO, they present google credentials, I'm sure google checks the iprange for all gmail enabled accounts as a part of common sign in.


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

Sorta glad I'm not alone in this. Glad to understand it though. 

Google / Facebook. I'm just not comfortable with all these privacy issues. I get paranoid. (just because I'm paranoid doesn't mean I'm not being followed)


----------



## Tanner (May 28, 2003)

I used yougle this weekend as well and logged into my Gmail acct for the 2nd time to this warning.

I suppose I can get back to tending my OTHER tin-hat conspiracy activities now that we've concluded that it is indeed the gov't using tivo-tube to read our emails.

How did people ever foster nut-job-theories before Internets?


----------



## bpziegler (Jul 12, 2010)

I know this is an old thread, but just wanted to say the same thing happened to me. I also agree that TiVo should look into how this works, because its pretty unsettling.


----------



## alokkola (Apr 18, 2006)

I am glad I was not the only one. In my case, I happened to go to YouTube on Tivo with my gmail account. Tivo (the company) should use the actual Tivo box's IP address and not their server address. fyi... I don't know how YouTube on Tivo is implemented!


----------



## mriman (May 16, 2010)

Usually don't reply on a thread this old.... but I think others will have this occur to them as it did to me today.

I feel better. I too have logged into youtube on the Tivo probably using my gmail acccount name/password. mmmm thinking it may even have been on the computer where I had been asked to link the youtube & gmail accounts. Do you think this is maybe what happened?


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

Yes, I think this could be what happened with you too.

I love old threads, because they often contain the info I need. It's reassuring to see others with a similar problem, and to share the answer.



mriman said:


> Usually don't reply on a thread this old.... but I think others will have this occur to them as it did to me today.
> 
> I feel better. I too have logged into youtube on the Tivo probably using my gmail acccount name/password. mmmm thinking it may even have been on the computer where I had been asked to link the youtube & gmail accounts. Do you think this is maybe what happened?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Actually I think google is updating some of their security feature to let you know when unusual activity occurs, like an unknown IP accessing your account. this is a good thing. You might want to check around your google account settings to see if this is the case.


----------



## Sacramento95833 (Jun 25, 2009)

I just ran into this behavior as well, after logging into YouTube on my TiVo Premiere. It looks like several other people have seen this as well, although none of the above posts seem to explain why TiVo is logging into our Gmail accounts.

Just because one Google account can be used for both Gmail and YouTube does not mean that TiVo needs to login to Gmail to access YouTube subscriptions/favorites. I'd understand if I entered my Gmail account information so that my TiVo could alert me when I received new email, but I'm not aware of such feature.

I've logged into the same YouTube account from an iPhone and Apple TV and never received a warning like this the next time I logged into Gmail. I'm thinking about calling TiVo customer support to see if they can offer any explanation for this behavior.


----------



## BradSmith (Aug 3, 2007)

I grabbed a screenshot of the Gmail warning notification along with the activity information details.


----------

